# Rolling in litter pan and flinging it EVERYWHERE



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

She has a dig/burrow box just having fun with it?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hedgehogs are natural diggers, so if they don't have an outlet for that, they'll dig in their litter box.
Also, that precious "awww, crap." face is awesome!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Many hedgehogs will attempt to "dust" with loose litter like that. They will roll on their side and try to fling the litter on themselves. Be careful with loose litter as it can get into eyes and other sensitive areas.


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

She has a box filled with fleece to "dig" and burrow in, this litter is called potty litter or something like that made for small rodents. It is bigger balls made so it cant get stuck in those places. Or at least I hope it cant its completely dust free and non toxic. I just have read so many mixed reviews on litter in general but she already uses her litter box. She is rolling in it and rolls in to a ball with her quills out and then rolls around its so weird. 


The aww crap look is totally adorable she stops doing it the second i walk over and just looks at me like What... I wasnt doing anything. Lol its pretty adorable


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell is a BIG litter idgger/roller/flinger. She has a bathroom litter box & then a second box (deep tupperware with side cut out, gorilla taped over to protect from sharpe edges, & lid on top) that's sitting on a large baking sheet. The second one it the one she tends to roll, dig & fling everywhere.

The breeder had her on shavings, which I'm sure is where some of the digging nature comes from. When I first brought her home I tried fleece strips (which are now in her sleeping igloo) but she wouldn't have anything of it. I'm guessing it's a texture thing.


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

I might have to do that because I think more litter came out of the pan then what stayed in it. It was quite comical tho to see her rolling and having fun


----------

